# Whats your favorite tasting strain?



## Relentless999 (May 24, 2009)

For me, definitely one of the best tasting strains is Snowcap. Maybe its just me, but I cant get over that delicious smell and taste everytime I encounter Snowcap.

Whats your favorite, and how is the yield?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 24, 2009)

excellent question ....as far as taste goes I really like blueberry, first time I smoked real blueberry I was surprised at the taste.  I haven't really tasted many strains so my experience is limited but it was the first time I ever tasted something that actually tasted the way people told me it would taste lol.  Certainly not the best stuff I ever smoked but the taste was awesome.  I had always heard the same crap, "this is bubblegum man it tastes like bubblegum"  Or, "This is fruit tuity get on your bootie and dance a jiggy, it tastes like strawberries", but every time I tried it, it tasted 99% like weed.  So the first time I smoked blueberry I was really surprised.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 24, 2009)

Skunk #1
The black coffee of bud. Nothing fancy.
Just plain old Skunk taste and smell is what I like most.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 24, 2009)

I love the taste of the Papayas I have been growing Very fruity and smooth mellow smoke, except this last round they turned into a more lavender spicy with a hint of cinnamon taste. Not as fruity as 1st couple rounds but still very good smoke Yields are decent they are more of an Indica strain so the buds are dence and heavy very sticky and greasey. I grew 4 single cola plants a few rounds back under a 400watt HPS (1st time doing it indoors) and my largest 1 threw about 4.5oz's dried and cured, the other 3 averaged about 3 to 3.25 oz's growing this style. But I've seen larger yields using larger lights for Papaya on here before...take care..


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 25, 2009)

mine is the local purple kush 
i swear it tastes like sugar an is very potent!
but i hope to soon say deep purple is becuase it suposed to be flavored like grape kool-aid


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

cheese, any skunk strains, i like diesel strains.
Ak tastes pretty good i find. and of course blueberry.
but, thedonofchronic enjoys the taste of all the smoke he tries


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 25, 2009)

I think Don pretty much sums it up, no smoke is bad smoke.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 25, 2009)

i dunno a nug with dead spider mites and eggs is pretty whack..


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 25, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i dunno a nug with dead spider mites and eggs is pretty whack..


 
True True.....then you gotta break out the hash making skills.  And I never had any of those.


----------



## astrobud (May 25, 2009)

ive been smoking on the church, very tasty and smelly, very stoney, yeilds good . :hubba:


----------



## thedudeabides (May 25, 2009)

best tasting weed i've ever had was island Honey. no point in trying to describe it other than it was the BEST tasting weed i've ever had  i pray every day i'll get some again. lol

right after that would be afghani and bubba kush.


----------



## 420benny (May 30, 2009)

purple urkle for me so far. Grape koolaid and hash taste together. Okay buzz, taste is the best part, besides looking at it.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 30, 2009)

I'll say California Orange bud followed by Matanuska.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 30, 2009)

I am curing  some bagseed atm. one smells like papaya, and one smells vibrantly of cucumber melon bath products! they were hermed bagseed from some local good.


----------



## winstonwolf (May 30, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> I think Don pretty much sums it up, no smoke is bad smoke.



I agree. As I've mentioned to my friend, Pencilhead (MP Rookie of the Year), on a number of occasions, the way I feel about weed is kind of like the old joke:

_Guy #1: Did I ever tell you about the worst sex I ever had?
Guy #2: No.
Guy #1: It was terrific._


----------



## smokeytheherb (May 31, 2009)

There is just something about the smell and taste of Blueberry, now that stuff is delicious.


----------



## crozar (May 31, 2009)

dont deny Golden Malawi .


----------



## FrozenReality (Jun 2, 2009)

Blueberry and juicy fruit are definitely my 2 favorite tasting strains.

The blueberry I tried years ago and havnt seen it since. Went for double what normal chronic went for though at the time.

The juicy fruit reminded me of the original juicy fruit gum before they changed the flavor to one that lasts longer.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 2, 2009)

Anything Haze.


----------



## mistisrising (Jun 2, 2009)

Back in the mid nineties, one of my buddies got this  bag off of his boy that tasted just like pine tar. It was the best commercial I've ever had. Later I found out that it was grown out west, and I believe that it might  have been an ancestor to trainwreck. It was the only time in my life that a joint of commercial could wack eight people. Definitely had  a heady stone, I just wish I had saved the seeds.


----------



## meds4me (Jun 17, 2009)

Purple urkle, juicy fruit and skunk #1. guess im just an indica guy !


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 17, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Back in the mid nineties, one of my buddies got this bag off of his boy that tasted just like pine tar. It was the best commercial I've ever had. Later I found out that it was grown out west, and I believe that it might have been an ancestor to trainwreck. It was the only time in my life that a joint of commercial could wack eight people. Definitely had a heady stone, I just wish I had saved the seeds.


 I wonder if it was Fallbrook, which used to taste like a christmas tree smells.:joint:


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 17, 2009)

organic pineapple from BPG in berkeley.  smelled so strong, sweet, sugary.  tasted like i was eating candy pineapple.  

deep chunk x strawberry cough - clones from Coffeshop BLue sky


----------

